# Tropical Bugs



## orionmystery (Jun 24, 2014)

A molting stick insect. Montane forest, Pahang, Malaysia. Haaniella sp. - ID credit: Bruno Kneubühler & Cain Eyre. 


Haaniella sp. IMG_1369 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Stick InSex. Pahang, Malaysia. Stheneboea sp. - ID credit: Bruno Kneubühler 


Stick InSex IMG_1360 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Really cool Stick Insect. Necroscia punctata (adult female) - ID credit: Bruno Kneubühler. Selangor, Malaysia. #orionmystery


Necroscia punctata IMG_1518 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Jewel Bug (Scutelleridae)? Selangor, Malaysia. 


Jewel Bug IMG_1494 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Dear Lord, thanks for the ant I'm about to eat! Amen. A pre-subadult Dead Leaf Mantis (Deroplatys dessicata, ID credit: Stefan Engelhardt). Montane forest, Pahang, Malaysia.


Deroplatys dessicata IMG_1323 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Deroplatys dessicata IMG_1331 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Another Tricondyla sp. tiger beetle. I was hoping I finally found a beetle-mimic katydid . Better luck next time .


Tricondyla sp. IMG_1130 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## greybeard (Jun 24, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 25, 2014)

greybeard said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing



Thanks, greybeard!


----------

